# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  How finished do I need to be for final inspection?

## tombsc

Hi all
Pretty much finished my build, just a few finishing touches to go. 
I want to get the final inspection done asap as the permit expires in a couple of weeks. 
I don't yet have doors in between the bedrooms and ensuites. Do I need doors there?
Thanks

----------


## NRB

When we were at your stages we needed to have at least one working toilet and kitchen installed,and of course ALL the compliance certificates,plumbing,electrical,gas,etc
Any railings,steps etc
This was about 15 years ago in Bass Coast Shire

----------


## tombsc

Thanks. Everything works and we have all certificates, just wondering if we need actual doors between the bedroom and ensuite. The plans show doors, but we haven't ordered them yet. Can I get sign off without the doors?

----------


## NRB

You should be OK

----------


## tombsc

> You should be OK

  
I hope so. I'm going to book in the inspection next week. Just need to fix up where the renderer has gone over the DPC first  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## r3nov8or

The BCA for residential (on my searching) doesn't specify the need for internal doors, except when generally referring to glazing and ventilation of rooms.

----------


## tombsc

> The BCA for residential (on my searching) doesn't specify the need for internal doors, except when generally referring to glazing and ventilation of rooms.

  Goodtoknow,thanks. 
Good to know, thanks.

----------


## phild01

> Goodtoknow,thanks. 
> Good to know, thanks.

  No spaces happening with you too :Annoyed:

----------


## johnstonfencing

Might be worth asking your building surveyor or council surveyor if they have a final checklist?
I know mine does but can't seem to find it at present!

----------


## ebf

I would imagine it differs from council to council? 
What I've been told is:   Working kitchenWorking laundryWorking bathroomBASIX met (if you're in NSW)House is regarded as safe to live inAll your certificates (including glazing, shower screen, smoke alarms, termites, etc)

----------

